

The worker loves the company. power is control - theodbert
https://github.com/theodbert/laborday/blob/master/text.txt

======
dang
This is not a valid Show HN. Please read the rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

